# LG Optimus One or Dell XCD35 For Smooth Gaming



## rockstarmpm (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
I had decided to take LG Optimus one p500. But when I saw the resolution of Dell XCD35 which is best for HD gaming, i fell into dilemma. I checked some youtube videos of gaming in LG O1, and found that O1 cant handle angry birds. But I dont know how Dell performs. 

Anybody can check the speed and please reply?
Also 1250mAh battery is bad?? Is dell having 256MB or 512MB ram?


Thanks


----------



## har (May 22, 2011)

See this video
YouTube - ‪Dell XCD35 Android Smartphone Review‬&rlm;

Here the reviewer plays Angry Birds towards the end and says that it is very smooth.
The Ram is only 256MB but its Android 2.2

I am also confused. Beware: The XCD35 is said to have a very bad battery !!


----------



## k4ce (May 22, 2011)

both use the same chip ... so o1 will perform better for games as the adreno GPoxU on the o1 has t render fewer pixels ...

1250mah isnt bad ... most HTCs come with similar battery ... 256mb which can be unlocked to 512mb ... however few are reporting that they have access to 512mb straight out of the b


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 22, 2011)

Thank you guys. I heard that 256MB can be unlocked to 512MB, but will unlocking voids warranty? And anyone has experienced lag in O1 when playing angry birds? Should I take O1?
Also I checked some videos in youtube of HD Games playing in ZTE Blade, it was very smooth. Some says that Dell XCD35 is rebranded phone of ZTE blade.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

its an unlocking thing. some model gets unlocked, most don't. & yes, i think it'll void warranty as you must root & then experiment around to unlock.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 22, 2011)

And Is it locked to 256MB due to some errors or for marketing?

@k4ce I read your signature and came to know that you own LG O1, could you please test angry birds on it? And also will HD games work on O1?


----------



## andro (May 22, 2011)

Just to clarify one thing regarding *ROOTING* an Android phone that rooting does void warranty but if you need to send it back,for any purposes to the service center,it can easily be reverted back to the stock form.The main worry should be about bricking the phone during the process but now since these procedure are extremely simple,due to extensive work done by hackers that it is also reduced to a very minimal risk.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

LG Optimus One P500 is a better phone.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> And Is it locked to 256MB due to some errors or for marketing?



cost cutting. as ZTE makes blade & it is available through dell & also in US through many carriers, clients can order for a config that suites their needs.

so maybe Dell wanted mobiles to have 256Mb ram. but a few models may have got mixed having 512Mb ram with 256Mb locked.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 23, 2011)

I decided to take Optimus one p500 over Dell XCD35, especially for gaming. 
Does it support HD games?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

Dont know bout Hd games but it can easily play Angry Birds.

ask the member called Sam.

he will give very minute details


read the review he did here-
link-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139160-review-lg-optimus-one-p500.html


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

not sure if the stock firmware will be able to run but custom rom's one run it fine. look here: list of HD games for P500


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 23, 2011)

hmm ok.
I went to mobile shop to take optimus one p500, but when I scrolled in its menu, it was very slow. dont know it happens to all O1, will upgrading to Gingerbread fix it? I fear to use custom ROM since it voids warranty 

BTW, All Dell XCD35 can be unlocked to 512MB or some lucky pieces? If all can be unlocked I will take XCD35 and unlock it.


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> hmm ok.
> I went to mobile shop to take optimus one p500, but when I scrolled in its menu, it was very slow. dont know it happens to all O1, will upgrading to Gingerbread fix it? I fear to use custom ROM since it voids warranty
> 
> BTW, All Dell XCD35 can be unlocked to 512MB or some lucky pieces? If all can be unlocked I will take XCD35 and unlock it.



nope. custom ROM doesn't void warranty. In case you face any problem, all you need to do is load factory ROM and take the phone for service. And if the problem is something like phone not turning on, they won't even check what ROM it has. 

PS: you just need to be careful when you are loading custom ROM.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> hmm ok.
> I went to mobile shop to take optimus one p500, but when I scrolled in its menu, it was very slow.



maybe the model is old. the new firmware fix these issues. even if it feels slow, feel free to dump LG's home launcher & replace it with launcher Pro/Arc launcher.



rockstarmpm said:


> will upgrading to Gingerbread fix it? I fear to use custom ROM since it voids warranty



if you look at LG's record, their software mostly sucks. Optimus One's early models (shipping with V10a firmware) were buggy & now after 3-4 updates, the problems are fixed. so gingerbread too may have problems. 

best solution: go for custom roms based on LG's own gingerbread release. for now, just buy O1 & hope it got the latest firmware version else update it.



rockstarmpm said:


> BTW, All Dell XCD35 can be unlocked to 512MB or some lucky pieces? If all can be unlocked I will take XCD35 and unlock it.



only a few models. also if you fail to unlock, you'll be left with a really bad combo: 3.5" screen + 600Mhz proccy + 256Mb ram + 1250mah battery. so: bad performance & bad battery life (compared to O1).


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 23, 2011)

> nope. custom ROM doesn't void warranty. In case you face any problem, all you need to do is load factory ROM and take the phone for service. And if the problem is something like phone not turning on, they won't even check what ROM it has.


great, so I will be using custom ROM, if the original ROM wont work. 


> only a few models. also if you fail to unlock, you'll be left with a really bad combo: 3.5" screen + 600Mhz proccy + 256Mb ram + 1250mah battery. so: bad performance & bad battery life (compared to O1).


This made my mind to stick with Optimus one, Thank you.

Thank you so much for helping and making me to take the best phone.
I decided to take LG Optimus One p500 rather than Dell XCD35, Hope this will settle future O1 or Dell XCD35 Confusion.
*Buy LG Optimus One P500 Than Dell XCD35*
Thanks again for your helping minds, keep it up 
P.S. Reputation added to all


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

My final advice-

You should overclock the Optimus One to around 700mhz
its a safe overclock and you will feel performance boost.

Best of luck for new phone


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

from my experience, OC or not angry birds lag. with OC the level loads faster but lag is still there, though Rio plays mostly smooth. but surprisingly, Raging thunder II (excellent graphics) plays smoothly even on 600Mhz.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 24, 2011)

> from my experience, OC or not angry birds lag. with OC the level loads faster but lag is still there, though Rio plays mostly smooth. but surprisingly, Raging thunder II (excellent graphics) plays smoothly even on 600Mhz.


hmm.. nice 


> My final advice-
> 
> You should overclock the Optimus One to around 700mhz
> its a safe overclock and you will feel performance boost.
> ...


Like graphics card, wont overclocking reduces the lifetime of phone?

btw, do u know when lg phoenix will be released in India? It is only 91g and has same hardware and price of O1


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Like graphics card, wont overclocking reduces the lifetime of phone?



shouldn't affect much till you keep the overclock to a modest 700-730. but once you start to break records (read 800Mhz), then only God knows how long your mobile will live.


----------

